# Allis Chalmers D17



## weimedog (Oct 19, 2015)

Spent time with a D17 setting up for a GTG


----------



## 066blaster (Nov 24, 2015)

Nice old tractor.


----------



## amberg (Dec 17, 2015)

love those old allis chalmers tractors, bought my first wd 45 back in 1969, sure wish I still had it. traded it in 1973 for a jd 3010 diesel. wish I had that back to. never knew that these old tractors would be so sought after today.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jan 4, 2016)

My D 17 is a 1961 model Has a cheap Kelly loader on it that runs off a remote. I don't need a real heavy duty loader for the type of work I do with it.




 Al


----------



## amberg (Jan 9, 2016)

alleyyooper said:


> My D 17 is a 1961 model Has a cheap Kelly loader on it that runs off a remote. I don't need a real heavy duty loader for the type of work I do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still love your tractor, I also see that you might have bees, if so do you know what is killing all the hives. other than the moths. I think that they can't find enough food to eat to make enough honey to survive the winter. 

( don't over load your loader )

amberg


----------



## alleyyooper (Jan 11, 2016)

No moths I know of are killing the honey bees. There is a whole basket full of stuff going on from GMO crops, droughts(wild flowers die) Mites, viruses and people using insecticides indiscreetly.

 Al


----------



## blades (Jan 13, 2016)

The primary culprit seems to be insecticides- sprayed on the crops to rid them of unwanted species- Collateral damage.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jan 14, 2016)

"The primary culprit seems to be insecticides- sprayed on the crops to rid them of unwanted species"

Not really because people no where near crop farms are having problems too. As stated it is a whole basket full of things.

 Al


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 14, 2016)

Not much snow. Where do you l7ve?


----------



## amberg (Feb 17, 2016)

alley, what do you know about web worms in bee hives? ( and or moths ) my buddy lost 7 hives to some kind of moth, so he said.


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 17, 2016)

Many places have a problem now with the small hive beetle. lots of sites on the net come up when you do a search about them.

https://www.uaex.edu/publications/PDF/FSA-7075.pdf

About every one in North America and other places has a problem with Vorra Mites. We treat the hives in the spring and again in the fall for this with formic acid.

http://www2.ca.uky.edu/entomology/entfacts/ef608.asp


We also spring and fall treat for Nosema Creana.

 Al


----------



## amberg (Feb 18, 2016)

Alley, thanks for the info. I will try to pass it on, Had to go to jury duty today, again not in good mood, the court girls had to help me out of the chair , and the judge finally sent me home.


----------



## olyman (Jan 4, 2019)

a D17 Allis,,was one of the best,,if not the best, of small tractors for a farm.


----------



## weimedog (Jan 4, 2019)

They were fun, mine turned green into a John Deere 2754....that's one awesome little tractor BTW. 74hp and snappy!


----------

